# Sluggish on wake?



## NoHesitation (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, just found my way over here from the "other" forums, and am running CM 1.4 RC, with the MR2 radio. I have noticed that on waking my phone up, sometimes the screen doesn't respond right away, like I will swipe to unlock, and nothing will happen, or it will be delayed in responding to my actions, and the same for the PIN screen, when entering the PIN, sometimes it doesn't register or respond right away, occasionally even to the point where the screen times out again and turns off... Any ideas how to fix this? I tried OC'ing the CPU to 1.4GHz, and making the minimum 768MHz, but that didn't fix it...


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

NoHesitation said:


> Hey everyone, just found my way over here from the "other" forums, and am running CM 1.4 RC, with the MR2 radio. I have noticed that on waking my phone up, sometimes the screen doesn't respond right away, like I will swipe to unlock, and nothing will happen, or it will be delayed in responding to my actions, and the same for the PIN screen, when entering the PIN, sometimes it doesn't register or respond right away, occasionally even to the point where the screen times out again and turns off... Any ideas how to fix this? I tried OC'ing the CPU to 1.4GHz, and making the minimum 768MHz, but that didn't fix it...


Have you tried changing the CPU governor?


----------



## NoHesitation (Aug 3, 2011)

I have not, I had it set to On Demand, I just changed it to Performance, will see how that works out...


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

NoHesitation said:


> I have not, I had it set to On Demand, I just changed it to Performance, will see how that works out...


I think performance keeps it at maximum a good percentage of the time, so you will probably drain battery like crazy on that one.
I have mine set to interactiveX, and my min is as low as it goes. The unlock kind of fades in, but then everything is completely responsive so I don't mind.


----------



## somesing (Jun 14, 2011)

I had this exact same problem the other day and wiped dalvik and cache and it fixed it. Happened after I went to CM7 RC1.4 and I didn't do that when I first updated. Hope this helps.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe this problem has something to do with auto brightness. Seems not to lag when auto brightness is turned off. I would rather use auto brightness and deal with the lag than have to adjust brightness manually. Hopefully this gets fixed soon.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Raise your minimum from 245 - 368.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I will deal with the delay for better battery life lol. mine usually is only delayed never misses a touch though


----------



## CyberPitz (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the same issue here. I've upped my governor to 368, same as SetCPU, changed to InteractiveX, disabled Auto Brightness....nothing ever stops it from taking 1-2 seconds before I can do anything with it. Really sucks, because there are times when I need to quickly get to my camera, and I have it as one of the Sense 3.0 buttons..but I unlock, wait for the weather lock screen to load, THEN I can do something.

I guess mine could be a Sense 3.0 issue.


----------



## NoHesitation (Aug 3, 2011)

For those interested, it does seem that having auto-brightness turned on was the major issue, there is still a small delay, but my phone no longer pretends not to know what I did...


----------

